# Delaware Touring Car Series?



## FGeiger (May 31, 2005)

*Delaware Touring Sedan Series.*

Is there any Touring car series for the Delaware area? 

If not, would anyone be interested in helping starting a 5-cell brushless Touring Car club? Nothing is in stone here as of present, however, if you are interested in this Touring Car series for the Delaware area, leave your "aye" here. if we have enough drivers and volunteers to pursue this series, we'll find the means to obtain movable track barriers & pylons and lap counting system. there are a couple places in the Millsboro, Lewes, and Rehoboth areas with new asphalt where we may be able to get permission to set up. 

For anyone interested in helping setup this club, e-mail me at: [email protected] :woohoo:


----------



## FGeiger (May 31, 2005)

See this thread too: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2183387&posted=1#post2183387


----------



## FGeiger (May 31, 2005)

UPDATE! As of present, we have 5 interested in creating this series. all of which showed interest at this link and or e-mail. Keep em coming guys!! :woohoo:


----------

